# No wireless network adaptor? Help Please.



## Bow (Jun 29, 2012)

The wife has a laptop, Compaq V6000 Vista 64, Windows is up to date and so are all the drivers.
She connects to the net wireless.  Today it lost connection and I cant get it to connect again. It connects if I plug it in.

Windows says " This computer does not have a wireless network adaptor installed and configured."  

Is the wireless card dead? and are they easy to replace?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 29, 2012)

When Windows shows "This computer does not have a wireless network adapter", does it show in Device Manager?
Even though it may be a long shot, check the BIOS for any wireless settings.
There may be one where it picks ethernet over wireless if an ethernet cable is plugged in


----------



## Bow (Jun 29, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> When Windows shows "This computer does not have a wireless network adapter", does it show in Device Manager?
> Even though it may be a long shot, check the BIOS for any wireless settings.
> There may be one where it picks ethernet over wireless if an ethernet cable is plugged in



Nope, nothing.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like the mini wireless card is near the memory modules (easy to access/change out)

Manual link:

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035886.pdf

Check to see if it loosened up- if not it may have burnt out. You can replace the mini card or get an external usb wireless... either way you shouldn't have to spend more than $20-30 to get it back working again 

**EDIT- double check to make sure it's actually turned on.... happened to me once. good thing I checked before I started at it with the screwdriver  **


----------



## Bow (Jun 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> **EDIT- double check to make sure it's actually turned on.... happened to me once. good thing I checked before I started at it with the screwdriver  **




Thats the first think I did....this time.  The light is red in both on and off.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2012)

Check the 2 wires in this picture on your card- one of them may have come loose from bumping the laptop here and there over the years.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 29, 2012)

also try to reinstall the drivers as well. get the latest versions.


----------



## Bow (Jun 29, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> also try to reinstall the drivers as well. get the latest versions.



Did that.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 29, 2012)

make sure they are completly removed and install the latest versions... driversweeper is recommended.


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2012)

These folks are out of New York, they may have a replacement in stock for you if it is a bad card:

http://www.getpartsonline.com/hp-compaq-presario-v6000.html

*Note- I have no experience with them.. just found this listing on the 1st page of an online search.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> These folks are out of New York, they may have a replacement in stock for you if it is a bad card:
> 
> http://www.getpartsonline.com/hp-compaq-presario-v6000.html
> 
> *Note- I have no experience with them.. just found this listing on the 1st page of an online search.



Or I can send him one  
If you would like, I could send ya one to try; that is, if I have a similar model


----------



## Bow (Jun 29, 2012)

I am going to pull the old one out after work or Saturday morning.  I will post some info on it then.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Bow (Jul 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> These folks are out of New York, they may have a replacement in stock for you if it is a bad card:
> 
> http://www.getpartsonline.com/hp-compaq-presario-v6000.html
> 
> *Note- I have no experience with them.. just found this listing on the 1st page of an online search.



So I ordered the part for $11.95 and they charge me $13.00 to ship it in my own state 6-1/2 hrs away!


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 3, 2012)

did you match it up? most notebooks have a white-list for wifi adapters- put the wrong one in and you're stuck looking at a BIOS-style screen saying "Improper wifi adapter detected" or the like.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2012)

I could have sent you a wireless card for free :/ I just now seen this thread.


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2012)

Bow said:


> So I ordered the part for $11.95 and they charge me $13.00 to ship it in my own state 6-1/2 hrs away!




Criminals  :shadedshu

   I ordered a replacement power brick from somewhere thru Amazon and got the same treatment (parts $6, shipping $12 )

  Here's hoping the thing works and fixes the problem


----------



## Bow (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks.
Ordered the same one that was in it.


----------



## Bow (Jul 9, 2012)

Installed new card, drivers, and the damn thing still does not work and it says the same thing, and the light is still red.
 " This computer does not have a wireless network adaptor installed and configured." 
Any other ideas?

Also could not find anything in the bios.

It works if its pluged in but not wireless


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

Bow said:


> Installed new card, drivers, and the damn thing still does not work and it says the same thing, and the light is still red.
> " This computer does not have a wireless network adaptor installed and configured."
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Also could not find anything in the bios.



Is there another port to try the card in? The pic in my earlier post seems to show a second spot to install an internal card.

*** EDIT- I searched around and couldn't find anything solid to help you with, I'm stumped- only other things that are showing that I may have tried A.) restart the pc without the battery, B.) the mobo may be bad, try a USB wireless adapter...... ***


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 9, 2012)

If you google the problem, it seems to be a well known issue by the internet community and HP.
There used to be a free fix offer from HP (they even repaired out-of-warranty ones from what I have read), maybe, if you call them you may get lucky and they will fix the problem.
It involved replacing the motherboard.

Looks to be bad quality control on the solder joints or something to that effect.

This site & thread has some interesting info you may want to read: I fixed orange light HP/Compaq wireless problem
If you read through the thread, it seems this person's solution has/had worked for a few owners with the problem.

I had a DV9000 series, but got lucky and did not have a problem with the wireless or the video.

Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2012)

does hte laptop have a physical on/off switch for the wifi, or a fn+key combination to enable it?


odds are its just disabled via switch, or the Fn key (which does the same as disabling in device manager)


----------

